# Με τη σπασμένη μου καρδιά, τον έρωτά μου/Έχει ταυτότητα, εσένα, η μοναξιά μου



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of these two sentences, since I find them strange structures and a little bit ambiguous.
They appear in one of my favourite songs, Σ'ακολουθώ by Χριστίνα Μαραγκόζη.

Here is some context:
Σ’ ακολουθώ
Mε τη σπασμένη μου καρδιά, τον έρωτά μου
Σ’ ακολουθώ
Έχει ταυτότητα, εσένα, η μοναξιά μου

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## sotos

I am following you
with my broken heart, and my love.
I am following you
my lonelyness has identity. It's you.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much for your kind help as always, but actually the first sentence is a little bit ambiguous.
Could anybody solve this doubt, please?

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## bearded

Couldn't ''ton erota mou'' be understood as an apposition to the initial 'se' of s'akoloutho?
I am following you….(who are) my love.
 Or is the simple comma after 'kardia' a sufficient conjunction equivalent to 'kai'?


----------



## dmtrs

CarlitosMS said:


> actually the first sentence is a little bit ambiguous.



I cannot see any ambiguity. Can you be more specific about what puzzles you?




bearded said:


> Couldn't ''ton erota mou'' be understood as an apposition to the initial 'se' of s'akoloutho?



Only _typically _that could be the case; it's not against some rule, true. But a native speaker would *never *say that. The only way we'd say "I am following you….(who are) my love" would be "ακολουθώ *εσένα*, τον έρωτά μου", but again we would prefer "σ' ακολουθώ / ακολουθώ εσένα, έρωτά μου", which has a different structure altogether. Sotos' translation is the only reasonable one.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Mε τη σπασμένη μου καρδιά τον έρωτά μου is the sentence that puzzles me because of rhythm and metre.

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## dmtrs

Is it possible you don't read it right?
Regarding rhythm and metre it goes:
me-ti / spa-sme / ni-mou / kar-dia / ton-e / ro-ta / mou
with an unstressed syllable followed by a stressed one in every pair of syllables (iambic). 
The last single syllable (as the first of a non existing pair) is, reasonably, unstressed.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Couldn't ''ton erota mou'' be understood as an apposition to the initial 'se' of s'akoloutho?
> I am following you….(who are) my love.
> Or is the simple comma after 'kardia' a sufficient conjunction equivalent to 'kai'?


I can't rule out that "τον έρωτά μου" modifies the initial "Σ'(ε)" as an apposition, but it rather seems to me that we have here _asyndetic coordination. _It could also read "with my broken heart, *with* my love". I also agree with soto's translation.

In contrast, I can see "εσένα" as an apposition to "ταυτότητα":_ Έχει ταυτότητα, εσένα, η μοναξιά μου._


----------

